# CPD Officer Thomas Wortham IV



## Cryozombie (May 29, 2010)

> "This is a tragedy. This young man survived two tours in Iraq, and came home and got murdered on the streets in front of his house that he grew up in," said Lyle, who has known the officer and his family for years. "In front of his father, it's just unbelievable."



http://www.chicagobreakingnews.com/2010/05/chicago-police-officer-shot-during-possible-robbery.html


----------



## Cryozombie (May 29, 2010)

.


----------



## terryl965 (May 29, 2010)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 30, 2010)

:asian:


----------



## knuckleheader (May 30, 2010)

I read the part in the article where they say retired police are allowed to keep their gun. Isn't that nice?

Condolances to the officers family.


----------



## Drac (May 30, 2010)

.


----------



## seasoned (May 30, 2010)

.


----------



## shesulsa (May 30, 2010)

.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 13, 2010)

.


----------

